# Oscoda Peir Outing in August?



## stelmon (Sep 21, 2000)

I know when august rolls around, I am going to be spending alot of time on the peirs of oscoda. I will be fishing from 9:00 Pm til 9:00 Am and sleeping during the day. I was just curious to know, if anyone would be interest in an outing out there. Sure would be fun. Nothing better then fishing a peir with the wave beating the side with the stars above. There are also oppurtunity to catch bass and catfish. If your a person that doesn't need to fish, throwing crawlers at the mouth is great for bass. 

So, who's in?


----------



## ausable_steelhead (Sep 30, 2002)

Stelmon, don't forget about the great walleye fishin' at night there during summer, also, August is the time when the first kings start showing up.


----------



## jeremy L (Sep 19, 2002)

i think AS is gonna be somewhere else most of august


----------



## ausable_steelhead (Sep 30, 2002)

You got that right JL ! I won't hit Oscoda's piers for salmon until the first week of September, though I will be there for summer walleyes off the north pier at night !


----------

